# IDENTIFYING TRAIN MODEL



## hoss2000 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi all, 

I'm new to collecting trains. Picked these up off a friend. Can anyone help me identify what these trains are and which company produced them? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hoss, look under each piece and see if there is any brand name or other identifying marks. It looks British to me, seeing the "bumpers" on the front of the loco.

Is the tray the only original packing you have?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

That is a Minitrix N gauge set probably from the 60s.
Made in what was West Germany. I still have a body of one which I cut the cab off to make a narrow gauge loco.
Hope this helps, Colin.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

EMD_GP9 said:


> That is a Minitrix N gauge set probably from the 60s.
> Made in what was West Germany. I still have a body of one which I cut the cab off to make a narrow gauge loco.
> Hope this helps, Colin.


EMD is right. 

Welcome to the site, Hoss.
Are you planning on building a layout? ...
From what I see they look in great shape, little if any run time.
Ask away if you need help, there are a lot of knowledgeable members here.

Found this on the internet.

That was considered a N scale Starter Train set.
From here,
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/minitrix-scale-starter-train-set-6-468001144










They called the locomotive the Lil Donkey. 
Says the release date was 1/1/1970











Brand	Minitrix
Stock Number	2913
Original Retail Price	$12.50
Manufacturer	Minitrix
Image Provider's Website	Link
Body Style	Minitrix Steam Engine Lil Donkey 0-6-0
Prototype Description	Engine, Steam, 0-6-0 Lil Donkey
Road or Company Name	Painted/Unlettered (Details)
Paint Color(s)	Black and Red
Coupler Type	Rapido Hook
Wheel Type	Nickel-Silver Plated Metal
Wheel Profile	Deep Flange
DCC Readiness	No
Release Date	1970-01-01
Item Category	Locomotives
Model Type	Steam
Model Subtype	0-6-0
Model Variety	Lil Donkey


From here,
https://www.trovestar.com/generic/zoom.php?id=123769




From Wiki,(Trix trains, The N scale trains were known as Minitrix's)
copy and paste,

N gauge models under the Minitrix brand were made from the late 1960s mostly of European prototypes (German and British primarily). North American prototypes were also manufactured and marketed under the Aurora "Postage Stamp" brand; later these items were sold under the American Tortoise, Model Power and Con-Cor brands. Trix sometimes utilized North American consultants to aid in the design of this portion of the product line. The "Hornby Minitrix' brand was used in the 1980s for a short lived range of British outline models using the earlier product tooling.

The Wiki link,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trix_(company)


----------

